# Christmas eve and 50 degrees



## john95chevy (Nov 27, 2005)

i dont think i ever remember a christmas this warm it dosent even feel like christmas. we need snow .


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

idk how warm it is here, but iv seen 2 guys on motor cycles while i was out working on my truck.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I saw three guys go by me on bikes today. They said this is the warmest december in history. In the Northeast that is.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;341700 said:


> I saw three guys go by me on bikes today. They said this is the warmest december in history. In the Northeast that is.


I thought about getting my bike out, but we need the snow! Just have to keep working on my equipment and be ready to go. It will happen.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah i took my bike out today also saw a couple other people out there. 
I looked at my records from last year...Dec 24th was 45 and rain starting late, Dec 25th was 43 and spotty rain. So now i dont feel so bad about this year.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I just called family in western new york and we were talking about how back in 1985 we were putting a roof on my dads house. I dont think the weather pattern has changed as much as we think it has. In a month from now we,ll be talking about if this cold spell will ever let up  MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

john95chevy;341666 said:


> i dont think i ever remember a christmas this warm it dosent even feel like christmas. we need snow .


Hehe, I went to the store today in shorts, t-shirt, with a hoodie for a jacket. I believe the grass is greener at mine and neighbors houses now than it was in the summer. I was really holding out that we would have a white christmas. Not gonna happen I guess. Last few years it seems were somewhat warm right up to christmas anyhow, then snow just before christmas day.

Yep, we'll probalby be complaining about the cold soon enough. I do little plowing anymore, so doesn't much matter to me anyhow.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

john95chevy;341666 said:


> i dont think i ever remember a christmas this warm it dosent even feel like christmas. we need snow .


Don't it just make you sick.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

They actually hydoseeded a downtown libraray project last week, and the sad part is I think it's growing! My grass really needed a good mowing now also.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

We had thunder on saturday night around 9pm  2 crappy winters in a row


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*is too warm here too*

is 46 degrees here now and holding steady..


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

06HD BOSS;341802 said:


> Yeah i took my bike out today also saw a couple other people out there.
> I looked at my records from last year...Dec 24th was 45 and rain starting late, Dec 25th was 43 and spotty rain. So now i dont feel so bad about this year.


This is true, but do you remember how pathetic last winter was? We had only one decent storm.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Antnee77;341920 said:


> This is true, but do you remember how pathetic last winter was? We had only one decent storm.


Last year i plowed 3 times before Christmas, and 9 times total for the season. 
6 events were between 1-5 inches, 
2 events were between 6-10inches 
and the main one was the blizzard in Feb which was 22" at my house.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

been a long time since i was able to ride my bike in 65 degree weather in end of November, but we still need the snow, besides bike is in pieces right now getting more go faster parts.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm putting my boat in the water saturday to go for a ride.
This is ridiculous.
Boating season starts March 15th. Bet it will be cold then.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

30 here now but 50's predicted by Tuesday when it is supposed to.................rain.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*This Is Bs*

This Really Sucks Hear In Nj It Is 50 Out When The Hell Is It Going To Change Its Going To Be Hot I See All The Way Up To The Jan 8 This Sucks It Needs To Do Something Soon


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

*christmas eve*

same here in New York... this is depressing..


----------

